# Need HVAC UNIT and Install PENSACOLA



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

I just bought a foreclosure and both units need replacing, the bank had a proposal without a price and I want the CHEAPEST working HVAC installed (from a licensed contractor)

Ideally, id prefer a used unit if it saves me a ton, here is what the proposal said:

Install York 2.5 ton 13seen straight pin system 4102 install new platform in closer with 2 new returns, 12x20 with filters, seal return as needed, install air handler in closet 2.5 ton with 10kw heat install new duct transition from main ductwork to air handler. install ne copper lineset, new ss2 drainswitch, new pvc drain line, 3/4" pvc install new disconnect box, and eletrical whop for inside unit, and install new trsart wire to outside unit and new t slot PROIDQ701. Install new condensor 2 1/2 ton outside with hurricane pad+ clips, install new disconnect box + electrical whip 1/2 outside, 10 year warranty, 5 year t stat warrantat 1 year labor


IF anyone has a quote for this work, PM me, house is off pine forest near I-10


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

AT this time im going to WAIT to get a HVAC unit

Im just gonna run WINDOW units for now

If ANYONE who KNOWs how to property remove BOTH the inside airhandler and the outside unit want them for SCRAP please PM me (meaning properly remove them)


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

*hvac*

288-0390 give me a call names will.


----------



## Airmaster (May 5, 2012)

*Hvac*

I am a licensed heating and air contractor and we have 3 yrs same as cash financing. Hit me up when you are ready to install your air.

John


----------

